# Como revelar codigo de datos digitales generado PWM para RF



## Monra (Sep 25, 2007)

Hola gracias por prestar atención a mi inquietud que paso a expliacar a continucación.

Estoy trabajando en el desarrollo de un sistema mediante radiofrecuencia, para este propósito tengo como guía  un código de transmision que representa las etiquetas de cada unidad por medio de anchos de pulso que son de tres tipos 100 us 200 us y 300 us.Si es par la etiqueta la duración es 2,4 ms e impar 2,3 ms.El largo final de la etiqueta es constante de 2,5 ms agregandose al bit menos sig una A o B segun si par o impar.
Mi gran problema es revelar como interpretar estas secuencias de bits en relación a su número de etiqueta.En todo caso cualquier información sobre codificación de datos usando PWM para RF o formas de crear códigos de datos usando PWM me serián tb de gran utilidad.

Mas abajo algunas secuencias A=100 us  B= 200 us C= 300 us


Bit menos sig           Bit mas sig             Etiqueta                  

B  C  B  B  B  A  B  B  B  B  B  B            =       2710

A  B  B  C  A  B  B  B  B  B  B  B              =     2747

B  B  A  B  C  B  A  B	B  B  B  B         =          2765

B  A  C  B  A  B  B  C  A  B  B  B          =         2993

A  C  A  C  A  B  B  C	 A  B  B  B            =      3007

A  B  B  B  C  B  A  C  A  B  B  B            =       3019

B  B  B  B  B  C  A  C  A  B  B  B              =     3050

C  A  B  C  B  B  B  A  C  B  A  B           =        3160

A  B  B  B  B  C  B  A  C  B  A  B             =       3179

A  B  B  C  B  A  C  B  B  B  A  B               =     3355

B  A  C  A  B  B  C  B  B  B  A  B              =      3361


De ante mano gracias socios de la electrónica  !


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yo el lector que tengo de targetas de control ya me sale el codigo como una secuencia bastante larga de numeros, no sale nada de nombres ni nada parecido, supongo que es necesario una base de datos externa o viene codificado



no se si te servira esto
http://www.circuitcellar.com/avr2006/winners/DE/DE_Abstracts/AT3305_abstract.pdf
http://pe.ece.olin.edu/projects/proxcard/51115e.pdf


Este lo izo en AM ara simplificar
http://www.cq.cx/prox.pl
explica otros metodos.


----------

